# ¿¿Juegos Olímpicos??



## Víctor Pérez

Me pregunto si cuando el COI (Comité Olímpico Internacional, es decir, la comunidad internacional) le encarga a un país la organización de los Juegos Olímpicos, lo hace pensando en los ciudadanos de ese país o en su Gobierno.

Me pregunto si encargar tal evento al Gobierno de un país no debiera ser como una recompensa por lo bien que lo hace (por ejemplo, en el campo del respeto de los derechos humanos) y para animarle a seguir haciéndolo así de bien y ayudarle.

Me pregunto, finalmente, si cuando el COI decide otorgarle a un país la organización de los JJOO no pesan más ciertos intereses (que me gustaría conocer...) que ciertos valores como el respeto a la vida humana y el respeto a la libertad del individuo, por solo citar un par.

* Me encantaría saber si estas mismas preguntas u otras surgen en vuestro entorno y, de haberlas, me gustaría conocer las respuestas que se formulan.*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sé por donde va tu pregunta, mira lo que yo sé es que antes el COI hace la convocatoria para que los países se "inscriban" después de ver INFRAESTRUCTURA, ECONOMÍA,SEGURIDAD del país el comité establece quien es el ganador que yo sepa no hace un enfasís específico en los DH pero supongo que en la seguridad debería de estar contemplado. 

El gobierno y la gente se ven "beneficiadas" ya que le turismo aumenta y la infraestructura mejora por lo menos la de transportación. Peor hay veces que con tal de llevar todos los objetivos a su fin la ciudad o país se endeuda como Mantreal o el mismo México DF, que crea nuevos impuestos (como la tenencia) y todo esto qy que el beneficio sólo es a corto plazo y no a largo supuestamente hoy el COI ahce más enfásis en la economia para que esto no pase. 

Creo que los JJOO deben de ser una manera de unir al mundo, y cuanod el COI hizo una desatinada elección pues....Ahí est´ala pregunta.

Por ejemplo cuanod antes existia la URSS los JJO se llevaron acabo en ella ¿Alguien abrió el pico? ¿Se quejaron?

Creo e sle misma situación.


----------



## cuchuflete

Víctor Pérez said:


> Me pregunto si cuando el COI (Comité Olímpico Internacional, es decir, la comunidad internacional) le encarga a un país la organización de los Juegos Olímpicos, lo hace pensando en los ciudadanos de ese país o en su Gobierno.



¿Te preguntas éso?  ¿En serio?  

En primer lugar, el COI no es, desde ninguna perspectiva lógica, "la comunidad internacional", ni mucho menos.  Su historia está llena de barbaridades y de comportamiento infame.  



> Me pregunto si encargar tal evento al Gobierno de un país no debiera ser como una recompensa por lo bien que lo hace (por ejemplo, en el campo del respeto de los derechos humanos) y para animarle a seguir haciéndolo así de bien y ayudarle.


 ¿Se encargan tales eventos a gobiernos de país?  No lo sabía.  



> Me pregunto, finalmente, si cuando el COI decide otorgarle a un país la organización de los JJOO no pesan más ciertos intereses (que me gustaría conocer...) que ciertos valores como el respeto a la vida humana y el respeto a la libertad del individuo, por solo citar un par.


 ¿Te preguntas ésto?  ¿En serio?  Pues bien.  Pesan ciertos intereses en la mayoría de las cosas que tienen un gran valor económico, ¿verdad?


*



			Me encantaría saber si estas mismas preguntas u otras surgen en vuestro entorno y, de haberlas, me gustaría conocer las respuestas que se formulan.
		
Click to expand...

* En mi entorno la gente entiende bien que son asuntos de prestigio nacional, de bloques de poderes económicos individuales igual que regionales, y todo el munco lo acepta tal como se encuentra.


----------



## San

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Por ejemplo cuanod antes existia la URSS los JJO se llevaron acabo en ella ¿Alguien abrió el pico? ¿Se quejaron?



Evidentemente sí, pero de todas formas, ¡quién pillara esos 21! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American-led_boycott_of_the_1980_Summer_Olympics


----------



## sureño

Mira, lo que yo se es que el mundial de fútbol de 1978 (que no es lo mismo pero pienso que se maneja más o menos igual) se hizo en Argentina, aquí estaba la dictadura en el mejor momento (de ellos) y el peor momento (del pueblo), y se hizo igual. 
Con cárceles clandestinas por todas partes, gente asesinada todos los días, y el campeonato comprado para alegría de los más giles.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

San said:


> Evidentemente sí, pero de todas formas, ¡quién pillara esos 21!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American-led_boycott_of_the_1980_Summer_Olympics


 

Ahora que leo el artículo hago remembranza de algo que acabo de leer hoy por la mañana Hugo Chávez (pdte de Venezuela) decía que EEUU quería boicotear los JJOO de Beijing ayudando al Tibet a hacer sus disturbios, y él decía que era sólo uan manera más de presionar y bajhar el poder que China está teniendo en el mundo. Que sólo eran intereses políticos esto del boicott más que en verdad preocuparse por las vidas de los tibetanos. 

Pensé "Otra más de sus paranoias" pero ahora que veo (desconocia de los antiguos boicits) ¡Creoq ue no está tan loco! La URSS y EEUU peleados en los 80's ¿Cuándo se vio eso? Digo todo es política hasta la manera más justa de querer hacer las cosas es manchada por los intereses de los gobernantes.


----------



## ernest_

Esto me recuerda un libro en que el protagonista se encuentra un hombre en una fiesta que le dice:

_-Escúcheme. Le diré algo que ni siquiera sospecha: hoy en día el futbol ha pasado de ser un deporte para convertirse en un negocio mas._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Cuchuflete*: gracias por expresarte.

Cuando digo que el COI es la comunidad internacional, me refiero a que la gran relevancia de su actividad principal le otorga esa representatividad, lo queramos o no.

Dices:


> Su historia está llena de barbaridades y de comportamiento infame.


 La historia de la comunidad internacional, representada por los gobiernos de países influyentes, también lo está (véase, si no qué pasó hace cinco años).  



> ¿Se encargan tales eventos a gobiernos de país? No lo sabía.


 ¡Por supuesto que no! Pero eso forma parte de la falacia.



> Pesan ciertos intereses en la mayoría de las cosas que tienen un gran valor económico, ¿verdad?


 Empezamos a estar de acuerdo: me parece vergonzante que utilicen tantas ilusiones –las de los deportistas y las del pueblo organizador- para servir intereses que nada tienen que ver con el deporte y con la convivencia de los pueblos, haciendo la vista gorda sobre lo fundamental, los derechos humanos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Víctor Pérez said:


> Empezamos a estar de acuerdo: me parece vergonzante que utilicen tantas ilusiones –las de los deportistas y las del pueblo organizador- para servir intereses que nada tienen que ver con el deporte y con la convivencia de los pueblos, haciendo la vista gorda sobre lo fundamental, los derechos humanos.


 
De acuerdo en CASI todo, si bein es cierto que los derechos humanos nson importantes creo que los JJOO deben de ser algo más y en teoría es mucho más que DH.

Es algo más integral debe de ser paz entre los pueblos, sean estos gobernantes y gobernados, un espíritu de camaradería de apoyo entre los atletas donde los má simportante es competir y luchar y en segundo termino viene el podio. (creo esto está más perdido aún) donde la competitividad sana se lleva a cabo (con tantas drogas ¡¿Cómo?!) donde la gente se sienta feliz de estar junta, aprender la cultura d elos demás, celebrar logros, aprender de los fracaos, ser uno con el atleta que gana y con el que pierde. 

Pero citando a Víctor, Todo eso está perdido.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador: *

La respuestas deben contener más que opiniones personales. 

Se ruega a los participantes mantener el hilo dentro de la cuestión planteada en el post nº 1.

Gracias.


----------



## alexacohen

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Me encantaría saber si estas mismas preguntas u otras surgen en vuestro entorno y, de haberlas, me gustaría conocer las respuestas que se formulan.*


Hola, Víctor,

Sinceramente creo que la única pregunta que he escuchado es "a ver quién se lleva el gato al agua la próxima vez". Y no tengo ni la menor idea de si esto es una respuesta a la cuestión planteada o una impresión personal.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Acabo de leerme la "Carta olímpica".



Víctor Pérez said:


> Me pregunto si cuando el COI (Comité Olímpico Internacional, es decir, la comunidad internacional) le encarga a un país la organización de los Juegos Olímpicos, lo hace pensando en los ciudadanos de ese país o en su Gobierno.


Hasta donde sé los JO se confían a una ciudad y no a un país. Evidentemente, supongo que el país/ gobierno participa aunque sea por la seguridad (protección aérea por ejemplo).
Leo (p. 75)





> Chaque ville candidate fournira les garanties financières requises par la commission exécutive du CIO, qui déterminera si ces garanties doivent être fournies par la ville elle-même ou par toute autre collectivité locale, régionale ou nationale compétente ou par des tiers quelconques.
> 
> Traducción personal: _Cada ciudad candidata proveerá las garantías financieras requeridas por la comisión ejecutiva del CIO_, _que determinará si estas garantías deberán ser provistas por la misma ciudad  o por alguna otra colectividad local, regional o nacional competente o por terceros cualquiera._


Aquí se habla de dineros, no de garantía de derechos humanos .





Víctor Pérez said:


> Me pregunto si encargar tal evento al Gobierno de un país no debiera ser como una recompensa por lo bien que lo hace (por ejemplo, en el campo del respeto de los derechos humanos) y para animarle a seguir haciéndolo así de bien y ayudarle.


Sin duda es lo que pensamos los ciudadanos "de a pie". La historia nos demuestra que no es así (los Juegos del 36 por ejemplo). Pero también hay que preguntarse desde cuando los derechos humanos son parte integrante de nuestra vida y su respeto nos parece imprescindible para definir si un país es "presentable" o no.
Amnistie Internationale sólo existe desde 1961, HRW (Human Rights Watch) desde 1978 y el IFEX (International Freedom of Expression Exchange) desde el 92. Todo esto para mostrar que la tradición de los JO y la de la lucha por los derechos humanos no tienen la misma solera. Al tiempo pues.





Víctor Pérez said:


> no debiera ser como una recompensa


¿No crees que le das más poder del que tiene, al CIO? 
p. 12:





> L'Olympisme est une philosophie de vie, exaltant et combinant en un ensemble équilibré les qualités du corps, de la volonté et de l'esprit. Alliant le sport à la culture et à l'éducation l'Olympisme se veut créateur d'un style de vie fondé sur la joie dans l'effort,  la valeur éducative du bon exemple et le respect des principes éthiques fondamentaux universels.
> 
> (Traducción personal: _El Olimpismo es una filosodfía de vida que exalta y combina en un conjunto equilibrado las cualidades del cuerpo, de la voluntad y del espíritu. Al unir el deporte con la cultura y con la educación, el Olimpismo se quiere creador de un estilo de vida basado en la alegría en el esfuerzo, el valor educativo del ejemplo adecuado y el respecto de los principios éticos fundamentales y universales_.)


Todos sabemos que estos principios éticos fundamentales no son todavía ni fundamentales ni universales.
También leo (P. 12):





> La pratique du sport est un droit de l'homme.
> (Traducción personal: _la práctica del deporte es un derecho del hombre_)


Se curan en salud: leo más abajo (P. 107):





> Pendant toute la durée des JO, y compris toutes les cérémonies, aucun discours de quelque nature qu'il soit ne pourra être prononcé par un représentant du gouvernement ou par une autorité publique ni par un autre politicien, dans un lieu placé sous la responsabilité du COJO. Pendant les cérémionies d'ouverture et de clôture, seul le président du CIO et le président du COJO sont autorisé à prononcer une courte allocution.
> 
> (Traducción personal: _En toda la duración de los JO, incluidas todas las ceremonias, ningún discurso de la naturaleza que sea podrá ser pronunciado por un representante del gobierno o por una autoridad pública ni por otro político en un lugar bajo la responsabilidad del COJO. Durante las ceremonias de apertura y de cierre, sólo el presidente del CIO y el presidente del COJO están autorizados a pronunciar una breve alocución_.)


Por mucho que lea y relea este texto no veo por ninguna parte que el COI se haga cargo de los derechos humanos. Cuando lo hace se refiere a los derechos de individuos en relación con la práctica del deporte (la mujeres por ejemplo). Sí, hay un párrafo que nos puede servir (p. 12):





> Toute forme de discrimination à l'égard d'un pays ou d'une personne fondée sur des considérations de races, de religion, de polituque, de sexe ou autres est incompatible avec l'appartenance au Mouvement Olympique.
> 
> (Traducción personal: _Cualquier forma de discriminación hacia un país o hacia una persona, basada en consideraciones de razas, de religión, de política, de sexo u otros es incompatible con la pertenencia al Movimeinto Olímpico._)


Desgraciadamente no se puede aplicar a los acontecimientos que todos estamos viendo ya que el Tibet no es reconocido como país jurídicamente y a efectos de participación a los JO. Además los medios de los que se dota para sanciones son pocas: suspensión de miembros del COI o de los CNO, suspensión de los derechos de una ciudad a ser candidata o en casos extremos anulación de la organización de os JO. Este último caso: ¿crees de verdad que sería justo por los participantes? Desde los organizadores  hasta los atletas. ¿De verdad piensas que castigar a una ciudad permitirá que un gobierno cambie de actitud? Yo no lo creo.

Para resumir, los gobiernos en general tienen otros medios para "obligar" a un país a respetar los derechos humanos (en caso de querer utilizarlos, claro, lo que no es tan evidente cuando política y economía son tan imbricadas). Los boicots históricos de los JO no han probado su eficacia a lo largo de la historia, aunque voces se elevan que piensan que sí (Muchos son los que se atribuyen la caída del imperio soviético, incluido algunos piensan que los JO del 80 han tenido su papel).



Víctor Pérez said:


> *Me encantaría saber si estas mismas preguntas u otras surgen en vuestro entorno*


En mi entorno sí se hacen estas preguntas pero muchos tienen ya la/una respuesta: sí los intereses económicos prevalecen... pero empiezan los JO y todos sucumben a la magia de la gran fiesta del deporte.

Hasta luego


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cintia&Martine said:


> Además los medios de los que se dota para sanciones son pocas: suspensión de miembros del COI o de los CNO, suspensión de los derechos de una ciudad a ser candidata o en casos extremos anulación de la organización de os JO. Este último caso: *¿crees de verdad que sería justo por los participantes? Desde los organizadores hasta los atletas. ¿De verdad piensas que castigar a una ciudad permitirá* *que un gobierno cambie de actitud?*


 
Tocaste un punto muy interesante e importante.

Es cierto que si el COI no ve desde el principio la materia de los DH, ni tampoco la ciudad/país/gobierno que lo organiza,  ¿Qué nos hace pensar que lo ahoran después de un boicot? Si bien es cierto estos ayudan a poner en el ojo del huracán esta situación, no creo que sea más de un 10% de lo que los haría a cambiar.

En el sentido de lso atletas, por supueto que noe s justo por eso creoq ue si se hace un boicott debería ser a consideración d elos atletas y no otra vez de los gobiernos. (Francia, EE.UU Suiza)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Martine*:



Cintia&Martine said:


> Hasta donde sé los JO se confían a una ciudad y no a un país.


  Más arriba, Martine, intenté explicar que ya sabemos todos que la organización de los JJOO es confiada a una ciudad. No obstante, me doy cuenta de que debo precisar un poco más. Aunque sea Beijing la que reciba el encargo de organizar los juegos, quien sobre todo se beneficia del amparo mediático internacional, quien se aprovecha para desplegar su oferta –más allá de los JJOO- es China. Y eso, no nos quepa la menor duda, el COI, en su búsqueda de intereses propios, lo sabe perfectamente. Para mí, otorgar la organización de los JJOO a Beijing es dar un espaldarazo a China y hacer la vista gorda a su constante violación de los derechos humanos.



> Aquí se habla de dineros, no de garantía de derechos humanos .


 Estamos de acuerdo; a eso me refiero.



> ¿No crees que le das más poder del que tiene, al CIO?


  Creo, al contrario de lo que dices, Martine, que me quedo corto. El poder mediático de los JJOO es enorme. Incluso puede conseguir que, a través de la búsqueda de éxitos deportivos de los países respectivos, la gente olvide o disimule la realidad del país anfitrión.  



> Todos sabemos que estos principios éticos fundamentales no son todavía ni fundamentales ni universales.


  Aquí también, estamos de acuerdo.



> Desgraciadamente no se puede aplicar a los acontecimientos que todos estamos viendo ya que el Tibet no es reconocido como país jurídicamente y a efectos de participación a los JO.


 Pero yo no hablo solo del Tibet -que también- hablo sobre todo de la violación descarada de los DDHH en la propia China, desde hace décadas.



> ¿De verdad piensas que castigar a una ciudad permitirá que un gobierno cambie de actitud? Yo no lo creo.


  Otorgarle la organización de los juegos tampoco. En lo que yo sí creo de verdad, es en denunciar a las tiranías y a sus cómplices. 


  Quiero aprovechar para manifestar humildemente mi simpatía y mi solidaridad al pueblo chino y al pueblo tibetano.

Víctor


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo, como ciudadana de una urbe que acogió los Juegos Olímpicos por una decisión del COI, sí puedo afirmar que, en muchos sentidos, tal celebración termina teniendo un precio muy elevado. Si bien se introdujeron mejoras en Barcelona a fin de acoger dicho acontecimiento, la tranformación, considero yo, fue negativísima, puesto que pasó de ser una ciudad en la que vivir a ser una ciudad-carnaval/zoo/puticlub pensada para los turistas.

Personalmente, pues, soy totalmente antiolímpica y cuando oigo que una ciudad ha sido elegida para ser sede de dicho acontencimiento, pienso... ¡pobre!


----------



## mirx

Víctor Pérez


> Me pregunto si cuando el COI (Comité Olímpico Internacional, es decir, la comunidad internacional) le encarga a un país la organización de los Juegos Olímpicos, lo hace pensando en los ciudadanos de ese país o en su Gobierno.


Por supuesto, en el gobierno principalmente.



> Me pregunto si encargar tal evento al Gobierno de un país no debiera ser como una recompensa por lo bien que lo hace (por ejemplo, en el campo del respeto de los derechos humanos) y para animarle a seguir haciéndolo así de bien y ayudarle.


 No necesariamente, la organización de eventos como los de la FIFA y competencias internacionales tiene poco que ver con derechos humanos.



> Me pregunto, finalmente, si cuando el COI decide otorgarle a un país la organización de los JJOO no pesan más ciertos intereses (que me gustaría conocer...) que ciertos valores como el respeto a la vida humana y el respeto a la libertad del individuo, por solo citar un par.


Por supuesto que sí, desarrollar la infraestructura del país, promover el turismo, dar un empuje a la economía, y por supuesto promover el deporte.



> *Me encantaría saber si estas mismas preguntas u otras surgen en vuestro entorno y, de haberlas, me gustaría conocer las respuestas que se formulan.*


No en mi entorno, pero sé que no eres el único. Los noticieros no se cansan de repetir artículos donde muestran como deberían suspenderse los juegos en China por la forma en que sus civiles son tratados. Personalmente no veo que pueda tener que ver una cosa con la otra, pero siempre es bueno que por algún motivo, y no importa cual, dichas atrocidades se lleven al ojo público.

De hecho creo que es una pena que tenga que ser por medio de los JJ.OO. que la lupa se haya puesto sobre los DH en China, y lo que yo me pregunto es si realmente tenemos que esperar otros 4 años para ver en que otra parte del mundo se violan las garantías de las personas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nanon

Yo no me definiría como _totalmente _antiolímpica, pues no soy _antideportes _y pienso que los atletas tienen derecho a competir - aunque lo hagan bajo la bandera olímpica - pero estoy _totalmente _en contra de la explotación comercial que se hace de los JJOO (y de la inflación de recursos ilícitos, drogas, doping, y demás, que son la consecuencia de dicha explotación). 

Eso sí, los atletas tienen derecho a competir, pero también tienen derecho a reflexionar. Lo que sucede es que están subordinados a los intereses de sus respectivos países, federaciones y patrocinantes, con lo cual renuncian a sus opiniones personales.

La medida más radical y efectiva sería NO transmitir los JJOO por televisión para que nadie los viera. Para que los pueblos del mundo los boicotearan. Pero ¿qué país se atrevería a tomar esta medida? O mejor dicho ¿qué canal, público o privado, tomaría el riesgo de abandonar sus derechos comerciales? La respuesta es muy sencilla...

Es obvio que intereses internacionales y comerciales muy superiores han favorecido el voto del COI a favor de China. ¿Qué tenemos? Violaciones de los derechos humanos, destrucción de parte del centro histórico de Pekín, alejamiento de personas indeseables, consecuencias sobre el clima (recuerden que van a disparar a las nubes con cañones anti-lluvia) y demás.

Pero "me pregunto" si es mejor conceder la organización de los JJOO y otros eventos deportivos a un número limitado de países identificados como democráticos: ¿con qué criterio? ¿No sería injusto quedarnos solamente con Norteamérica y Europa occidental, por ejemplo?


----------



## mirx

Nanon said:


> Yo no me definiría como _totalmente _antiolímpica, pues no soy _antideportes _y pienso que los atletas tienen derecho a competir - aunque lo hagan bajo la bandera olímpica - pero estoy _totalmente _en contra de la explotación comercial que se hace de los JJOO (y de la inflación de recursos ilícitos, drogas, doping, y demás, que son la consecuencia de dicha explotación).
> 
> Eso sí, los atletas tienen derecho a competir, pero también tienen derecho a reflexionar. Lo que sucede es que están subordinados a los intereses de sus respectivos países, federaciones y patrocinantes, con lo cual renuncian a sus opiniones personales.
> 
> La medida más radical y efectiva sería NO transmitir los JJOO por televisión para que nadie los viera. Para que los pueblos del mundo los boicotearan. Pero ¿qué país se atrevería a tomar esta medida? O mejor dicho ¿qué canal, público o privado, tomaría el riesgo de abandonar sus derechos comerciales? La respuesta es muy sencilla...
> 
> Es obvio que intereses internacionales y comerciales muy superiores han favorecido el voto del COI a favor de China. ¿Qué tenemos? Violaciones de los derechos humanos, destrucción de parte del centro histórico de Pekín, alejamiento de personas indeseables, consecuencias sobre el clima (recuerden que van a disparar a las nubes con cañones anti-lluvia) y demás.
> 
> Pero "me pregunto" si es mejor conceder la organización de los JJOO y otros eventos deportivos a un número limitado de países identificados como democráticos: ¿con qué criterio? ¿No sería injusto quedarnos solamente con Norteamérica y Europa occidental, por ejemplo?


 
La respuesta a todo lo que has dicho es NO.

Los juegos olímpicos son un *show* y como tal hay que disfrutarlo, no tiene nada que ver con derechos humanos, no entiendo porque esa cerrazón de querer asociar el evento con la forma en que los civiles de X son tratados. Y tampoco entiendo porque surge todo esto ahora, ¿qué nos tenemos que esperar 4 años para ver que porqueria de gobiernos hay alrededor del mundo?

Y tu última pregunta me alarma, el hecho siemple de que hayas considerado la pregunta ya es preocupante en sí.

Mis preguntas son y no específicamente para vos, sino para todos.

¿Por qué ahora?
¿Por qué los JJOO?
¿Por qué no sabotear, o hacer presión con otro tipo de medios?
¿Qué tanto de esto es culpa del gobierno chino, cuánto más de los civiles, y hasta qué punto contribuyen nuestros gobiernos y nosostros mismos para estas atrocidades pasen en el mundo?
Y bueno, exactamente es aquí dónde los intereses de NUESTROS países entran en juego. No podríamos poner un embargo en productos chinos porque nos quedaríamos sin productos, o bien tendríamos que pagar el doble o más por ellos. 


SALUD


----------



## Nanon

Mirx, esta pregunta la hice en tono de provocación, para suscitar comentarios, no para reflejar opiniones personales (que por lo demás aquí no están solicitadas).
En mi pregunta iba incluída la respuesta: sí, sería injusto que el derecho a organizar un show se lo otorgara solamente a un grupo de naciones. Y sí, es igualmente injusto el hecho de denunciar sólo a China, y no a otros países que violan los DDHH.

Pero, hacer presión con otro tipo de medios ¿cuáles son los que hasta ahora han sido efectivos? Y ¿qué otro evento de igual relevancia se podría utilizar para sensibilizar a los gobiernos, los medios de comunicación y la opinión internacional?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

mirx said:


> De hecho creo que es una pena que tenga que ser por medio de los JJ.OO. que la lupa se haya puesto sobre los DH en China,...



Ya se hacía desde hacía tiempo pero, como bien dices, los Juegos ejercen de lupa, lo cual, en el fondo, casi está bien: mucha gente ignoraba la situación de los DDHH en China antes de ahora.  



Nanon said:


> Eso sí, los atletas tienen derecho a competir, pero también tienen derecho a reflexionar. Lo que sucede es que están subordinados a los intereses de sus respectivos países, federaciones y patrocinantes, con lo cual renuncian a sus opiniones personales.



Bien cierto.



Nanon said:


> La medida más radical y efectiva sería NO transmitir los JJOO por televisión para que nadie los viera.


Me temo que esto -que sería lo deseable- además de ser imposible por los motivos que ya dices, agravaría la represión y el pisoteo de los DDHH. 



mirx said:


> ¿Qué tanto de esto es culpa del gobierno chino, cuánto más de los civiles, y hasta qué punto contribuyen nuestros gobiernos y nosotros mismos para estas atrocidades pasen en el mundo?


Buena pregunta.



Nanon said:


> Pero, hacer presión con otro tipo de medios ¿cuáles son los que hasta ahora han sido efectivos? Y ¿qué otro evento de igual relevancia se podría utilizar para sensibilizar a los gobiernos, los medios de comunicación y la opinión internacional?


¿No será que, muy a su pesar, los JJOO permiten hacer llegar al mundo la situación politico-social de China?
¿No será que, como dice AI, con los Juegos se vislumbra una esperanza para la mejora de la situación de los DDHH en China?
¿No será ésta la recompensa que el pueblo chino puede obtener y, desde luego, se merece?

Perdonad que haga tantas preguntas pero, cuanto más hurgo en estas negras cuestiones, menos entiendo...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sólo quería agregar este comentario, ultimamente como uds sabrán, la antorcah olímpica está haciendo su recorrido y es sprprendente ver lo que antes era una fiesta en el país o ciudad por donde pasaba se ha convertido en algo indeseable, o los atletas o gente reconocida que la porta ahora tienen meido de hacerlo. 

La antorcha ya ha visitado países como Francia y EE.UU. Y mi pregunta es. 

¿Si EE.UU y Francia son los que están propagando la idea del boicot, porqué recibir la antorcha? 

En Francia, la antorcah pasó en París cede del gobierno federal francés ¿Porqué Sarkosy no protesto o hizo algo? ¿Acaso todo es palabrería por parte de él?

En los EE.UU la antorcha pasó en San Fransisco una ciudad con una gran comunidad china en todo los EE.UU, ¿Porqué no lo evitó el COI o el mismo gobierno estadounidense? ¿Porqué no cambio la ruta de la antorcha? Era una crónica d euna muerte anunciada lo que iba a pasar en SF. ¿Acaso están provocando a la gente? ¿El gobierno estadounidense quiere que haya está protesta para aydar a su idea de boicot?

Cada vez que lo analiso más me doy cuenta que esto huele a ¡Podrido!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

> En Francia, la antorcah pasó en París cede del gobierno federal francés ¿Porqué Sarkosy no protesto o hizo algo? ¿Acaso todo es palabrería por parte de él?
> 
> En los EE.UU la antorcha pasó en San Fransisco una ciudad con una gran comunidad china en todo los EE.UU, ¿Porqué no lo evitó el COI o el mismo gobierno estadounidense? ¿Porqué no cambio la ruta de la antorcha? Era una crónica d euna muerte anunciada lo que iba a pasar en SF. ¿Acaso están provocando a la gente? ¿El gobierno estadounidense quiere que haya está protesta para aydar a su idea de boicot?



Hola  Miguelillo, 

De hecho el presidente Sarkozy ha declarado públicamente que está evaluando la posibilidad de boicotear la ceremonia de apertura de los juegos olímpicos en Pekin (se ha estado contradiciendo durante los últimos meses, pero es su última declaración). 
Paralelamente, el gobierno francés está planeando recibir la visita oficial del Dalai Lama...

En lo que concierne el trayecto de la flama. Este ya estaba decidido hace muchos años, y simboliza la "unidad deportiva del los países". No se si se trate de una provocación de los estados Unidos o de los organizadores, pero de lo que estoy 100% seguro es que el hecho de cambiar el trayecto habría sido percibido como una provocación y una cachetada a los movimientos "pro-derechos humanos" que tanto trabajo se están dando en sabotear el paso de la flama.


Nos vemos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

l_DiNgO_l said:


> En lo que concierne el trayecto de la flama. Este ya estaba decidido hace muchos años, y simboliza la *"unidad deportiva del los países".* No se si se trate de una provocación de los estados Unidos o de los organizadores, pero de lo que estoy 100% seguro es que el hecho de cambiar el trayecto habría sido percibido como una provocación y una cachetada a los movimientos "*pro-derechos humanos" que tanto trabajo se están dando en sabotear el paso de la flama.*
> 
> 
> Nos vemos


 
ES por eso que lo digo, si el paso de la flama es para simbolizar unidad, la cual está claro que no hay, porque hacer esa escala en un lugar donde la sprovocaciones son evidentes.

Es evidente que si EE.UU está a pro del boicot lo haga, pero porque hacer pasar por peligros a quien la porte ¿Porqué manchar así este símbolo? 

Sé que el que lo mancha más es China pero no los demás países están ayudando a hacerlo más. 

Creo que el riesgo que corrieron las personas que llevaban la antorcha no se justifica ellos no están corrienpo por China sino por el deporte ¿Porqué no protegerlos? Ellos no tienen la culpa, además *¿Qué valor moral tiene el gobierno estadounidense para decir ¡No invadan este país!?*

¡Por favor! ¿Qué ya se nos olvidó el largo "rescate" de Irak (por no decir ocupación?


----------



## Nanon

Claro que huele raro. Sarkozy habla de boicot y McCain declara que si fuera presidente también boicotearía la apertura.
Sarkozy, aparte de ser amigo de las contradicciones (y sobre la palabrería, les invito a que saquen sus propias conclusiones), también es amigo de los republicanos. No es sorprendente que los dos estén alineados.

Vale la pena preguntarse si los republicanos y sus secuaces están "comprando indulgencias" defendiendo los DDHH en China después de tantos "rescates". Pero esto me convence aún más de que las violaciones de los DDHH son inadmisibles en cualquier parte del mundo.

Se sabe que China está haciendo muchos esfuerzos para cambiar definitivamente su imagen. No solamente borrar la "mancha" de los DDHH sino también para posicionarse como potencia, detentora de tecnologías avanzadas y de recursos casi inagotables. 

A mi juicio, ni China, ni los EEUU tienen muy presentes los valores y el espírito del olimpismo. Tal vez los atletas. Y aún así.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nanon said:


> .
> 
> A mi juicio, ni China, ni los EEUU tienen muy presentes los valores y el espírito del olimpismo*. Tal vez los atletas. Y aún así*.


 
Este es un punto el cual querí señalar, las naciones hablan de boicoter los juegos, inclusive ayer escuché en la snoticias que los países de la UE se unieron para analizar si iban o no a lo JJOO, pero ¿Este no es una desición que los atletas han de tomar?


----------



## Nanon

Lo que yo escuché no era que los atletas boicotearan los juegos, sino que la Unión Europea analizó la presencia de los gobiernos y sus representantes en la ceremonia de apertura. En este caso, la decisión no es de los atletas.
Hasta donde yo sé, hasta ahora no se habló de que los países retiraran su participación.

Lo cierto es que si los países del mundo obedecieran a la célebre frase de Coubertin: "Lo importante no es ganar sino participar", seguramente andarían mejor.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nanon said:


> Lo que yo escuché no era que los atletas boicotearan los juegos, sino que la Unión Europea analizó la presencia de los gobiernos y sus representantes en la ceremonia de apertura. En este caso, la decisión no es de los atletas.
> Hasta donde yo sé, hasta ahora no se habló de que los países retiraran su participación.
> .


 
Es decir los atletas irán pero sus gobernantes no. ¿Estoy correcto?


----------



## Nanon

Nada está decidido. Pero ésta es la idea.
Y (hasta donde yo sé, una vez más) sólo se habló de la apertura, no de las competencias.


----------

